# ATI tool 0.21 and fan speed.



## verbatim (Aug 30, 2004)

I installed this a few hours ago and there is an option for controlling the fan speed on the graphics card. I have enabled this and even cranked it a little and there seems to be a slight decrease in temps (80max to 76 max).
I was wondering, does anyone think this will shorten the life of the fan/card? I dont wanna kill the fan while I'm doing this


----------



## Quazi (Aug 31, 2004)

Quite the opposite. Since your fan doesn't have to run at 100% to cool your card, it will probably extend the life of your fan and your card.


----------

